# (In)famous members of the past



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Browsing serebiiforums, I came across a topic like this. Because I found it to be quite interesting, I thought I'd make one myself.

The point of this topic is that you tell us more about (in)famous members that have left the forums for some reason, or at least haven't been here for a long time. Once you told us about members you know of, you may talk about those members as much as you want and discuss them with others (obviously). Tell us who they were, what they did and why they were known, why they left, etc.

Because I'm quite a new member, I only know about people like Bonemonkey, JPH, The Worst, Nerdii and most recently, Jdbye. I don't know anything about other members though. So tell me about them.

Commence!


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 21, 2010)

I might as well throw in Hatsu before he is mentioned, even though he was just the usual spammer


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Nerdii = Hatsu. And a shitload of other accounts too.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 21, 2010)

You forgot about ScuberSteve.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 21, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> You forgot about ScuberSteve.


He's back (under another name) so that's probably why


----------



## prowler (Apr 21, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> You forgot about ScuberSteve.


Even though that was another account, he still is here and this is about members from the past.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, BeatriceTheGolden is Scuber.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 horribly.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss Gaydrian.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2010)

Koekie
Luse
Ruth (aka BrokenByDesign)
PucktheJoker
JeX-
JPH

This forum has a very bloody history of corrupted mods.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Koekie
> Luse
> Ruth (aka BrokenByDesign)
> PucktheJoker
> ...


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Koekie
> Luse
> *mthrnite*
> Ruth (aka BrokenByDesign)
> ...




Can we get some stories on these, I've always wanted to know what JeX- did?


----------



## dragon574444 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does cruddy-buddy fall under this?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site's design? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't know even JeX- had a "infamous" story.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

What did Puck the Joker and djdynamite (a more recent one I don't know anything about) do?


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

Check here for most of the "famous" banned members.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 24, 2010)

i seem to miss all the exciting stuff that goes on round here, what did JPH actually do?


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> i seem to miss all the exciting stuff that goes on round here, what did JPH actually do?








Dude, only the mods know.

EDIT: I was a long lurker, and I can recall...

NERDII'S ACCOUNTS:

Ichigo Kurosaki
MATTY_MAYO
Ashbytonium
Nerdii _(duh)_
I have no life
CJagger
Hatsu _(duh)_

I can't remember any more.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 24, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ds-scene.net


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that helps me, how?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 24, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was promoted to Admin there after he was banned here


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..... thanks!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

Can we get ANY stories about ANYBODY?

I'm so curious. D:


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What did Puck the Joker and djdynamite (a more recent one I don't know anything about) do?


PuckTheJoker (a moderatoron the forums) attempted to hijack the website with the help of Luse (Who was a supervisor at the time). Costello got to them before they could start any trouble btw...

EDIT: Now a story on JPH!

As you are well aware, JPH was Head of Mag Staff. Basically, it's a Mag Staff with mod powaz. JPH was bullying some tempers here and had his Mod powaz stripped from him. He went beserk and started posting AKAIO porn shitz on front page and AceGunman got to him. (i think)

EDIT EDIT: I'm curious on the story of JeX-... Sorry i don't know the sotry about him. Anyone mind posting what he's done?

EDIT EDIT EDIT: Add Jdbye and Bonemonkey to the list.

EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT: I don't know what happened to Ruth and Koekie either..


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 24, 2010)

IIRC there was this Beve guy...


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't remember but there was one very very very famous and popular (subjectively) person... forgot his name but he eventually left because he couldn't stand the childishness of people in this forum back in '08. It was a shame because it was entertaining watching him destroy n00bs on the forum and giving harsh comments.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 24, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> i seem to miss all the exciting stuff that goes on round here, what did JPH actually do?
> 
> a more recent act by JPH was leaving a goatse pic on the front of the portal.
> 
> QUOTEI can't remember but there was one very very very famous and popular (subjectively) person... forgot his name but he eventually left because he couldn't stand the childishness of people in this forum back in '08. It was a shame because it was entertaining watching him destroy n00bs on the forum and giving harsh comments.



Urza.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 24, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Urza came back ages ago... He visits the IRC Channel sometimes.


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't Urza a staff member?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 24, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. He was a Magazine Staffer.


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 24, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Check here for most of the "famous" banned members.



What I found so curious at this link is that there are banned members with 0 posts (at page 152, for example). What they did to get banned without posting?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 24, 2010)

Some mod described urza once as a good member but not a good staff member


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> What I found so curious at this link is that there are banned members with 0 posts (at page 152, for example). What they did to get banned without posting?


Something bad enough to get their first post(s) deleted, I'd think.


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dupe accounts?


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> What I found so curious at this link is that there are banned members with 0 posts (at page 152, for example). What they did to get banned without posting?


The almighty, spam-bot button.
Deletes all posts of said user and bans them.


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spambot button? _More like the IP ban button._


----------



## Cermage (Apr 24, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he was the only one handing out harsh comments and destroying people iirc. also he rarely comments on the forums, last i saw of him was at least a couple months ago.


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I got it. And maybe dupe accounts too, like *LeLouchVII* suggested.

*@Rydian:* Probably.


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> *@Rydian:* Probably.



I doubt it. When a post is deleted, the post is not taken from the postcount. So, if they did that, they should have at least 1 post.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 24, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but mods can decrease/increase/halt post counts as they please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




example #1


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but like they could be stuffed to do that.


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 24, 2010)

Urza was a douche. I loved him lol

Dr.Kupo was just a jackass, though. Urza without the smarts.


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> Urza was a douche. I loved him lol
> 
> Dr.Kupo was just a jackass, though. Urza without the smarts.



Urza wasn't a douche! He was a douchebag!


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> but mods can decrease/increase/halt post counts as they please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only time it gets taken off is when they fully delete it, not the "Post removed by moderator"
I'm not too sure, so..


----------



## House Spider (Apr 24, 2010)

Was MuppetInvasion Nerdii?


----------



## Matt140 (Apr 24, 2010)

Your forgetting the almighty, all powerful, supreme, *Beve*!!!!

He was a crazy one.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 24, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> Your forgetting the almighty, all powerful, supreme, *Beve*!!!!
> 
> He was a crazy one.


Was that the guy who made some special Anti-Brick R4 Firmware?


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 24, 2010)

^Yes. He claimed he had ubar haxor skills and such


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2010)

I always remembered JPH acting like a jerk and stuff... I don't know enough to properly criticise him though


----------



## science (Apr 24, 2010)

this thread is gay without moozxy


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2010)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Some mod described urza once as a good member but not a good staff member


Lol, I'd say he's good at arguing with virtually everyone and possess the ability to post anything that's pretty much correct.

I know he'll flame you to hell and back if you ask a dumb question though.


----------



## Hachibei (Apr 24, 2010)

Who remembers that zachsupercoolvideos guy? ZC card...roflmao.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 24, 2010)

Remember the guy who claimed he didn't have pictochat in his ds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No offense though to that specific person. I know you turned into a better person this time


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Who remembers that zachsupercoolvideos guy? ZC card...roflmao.


That was awesome.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2010)

It was a sad day when i learned JPH was banned. He made me a new ava and sig once without me even asking. 

RIP Boner.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 24, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> It was a sad day when i learned JPH was banned. He made me a new ava and sig once without me even asking.
> 
> RIP Boner.


Tommorow it's a year without him.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Apr 24, 2010)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> Urza was a douche. I loved him lol
> 
> Dr.Kupo was just a jackass, though. Urza without the smarts.



i get pms from people that ask if im dr kupo. who is that


----------



## sfunk (Apr 24, 2010)

Way way back but Tempest Stormwind used to be a high up staff member that left because of school and never really came back. Used to post very interesting essay posts. 

Others I remember but not listed:
tshu - apparently he just posted two weeks ago but still.
Dirtie

I guess the above two are technically still here they just post way less often.


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you look at a list there would be thousands of banned users.


----------



## Golfman560 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hachibei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... it was Epic.

Also this thread is amazing, some of these people I used to remember. And I definitely saw Urza recently (And by that I mean between now and 3 months ago).


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 24, 2010)

....BoneMonkey. He started alot of shit but was funny to me. Apparently not to everyone since he got banned. And boy am I grateful JPH is gone. He was such a prick.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 25, 2010)

I loved Urza. I'm like him. But I _try to_ be slightly more polite than him.

@Rydian: how can you know about zsc (except for the fact the topic gets necrobumped every so often)?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 25, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I loved Urza. I'm like him. But I _try to_ be slightly more polite than him.
> 
> @Rydian: how can you know about zsc (except for the fact the topic gets necrobumped every so often)?



I remember ZSC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 he was kwl, bring him back NOW


----------



## Gore (Apr 25, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I loved Urza. I'm like him. But I _try to_ be slightly more polite than him.
> 
> @Rydian: how can you know about zsc (except for the fact the topic gets necrobumped every so often)?


you're not like urza


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, Urza is somewhat of a asshole. He's the kinda guy who says what people are thinking, but don't have the balls to say themselves. He brought a fair amount of humor to the temp in the past. He was never banned though. I guess he just got tired of hanging around here.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 25, 2010)

this thread is so heterosexual without science!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 25, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> ....BoneMonkey. He started alot of shit but was funny to me. Apparently not to everyone since he got banned. And boy am I grateful JPH is gone. He was such a prick.


Im with you on that one. too bad the thought he was better than the rules.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 25, 2010)

What I meant by "I'm like him" is "I'm like him IRL". I'm usually polite on the internet.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 25, 2010)

urza was a cool member, but was a total prick towards noobz


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 25, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> urza was a cool member, but was a total prick towards noobz


Perfectly describes me AFAIK.  Anyways, keep the stories coming (on) people!


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 25, 2010)

TheBobEvil


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2010)

yuyuyup

Oh wait, he's still here


----------



## MasterM (Apr 25, 2010)

Bonemonkey used to make funny stories about eggz n bacon.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 25, 2010)

Who was that guy who talked like a gangster and stuff.  I think he had a 50 cent avatar.  He was really annoying but he got banned.  I think he was Hatsu also...


----------



## House Spider (Apr 25, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Who was that guy who talked like a gangster and stuff.  I think he had a 50 cent avatar.  He was really annoying but he got banned.  I think he was Hatsu also...


freestyle_monsta?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 26, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that was him.  Was that Hatsu?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

Stop saying Hatsu and start saying Nerdii!  Anyways, no it's not NERDII, AFAIK the only gangsta temper is/was JPH. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 26, 2010)

the real story of JPH: http://jph.gbatemp.net/b&.txt
it also explains what PuckTheJoker did.
power abuse bullshit had nothing to do with it.

As for other members, sllide broke the shoutbox (kudos to him) and WildDenim, kicked off the #gbatemp.net staff for power abuse (more like unbanning people who she thought didn't deserve to be banned).


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 26, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> the real story of JPH: http://jph.gbatemp.net/b&.txt
> it also explains what PuckTheJoker did.
> power abuse bullshit had nothing to do with it.
> 
> As for other members, sllide broke the shoutbox (kudos to him) and WildDenim, kicked off the #gbatemp.net staff for power abuse (more like unbanning people who she thought didn't deserve to be banned).


Quite interesting.


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 26, 2010)

ORC


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 26, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> ORC


infamous?
he's still around you know...


----------



## fristi (Apr 26, 2010)

meh lets just all shout ORC for 3 pages long


----------



## fristi (Apr 26, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your sig has a nipple


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 26, 2010)

But the interesting thing is almost all the members who have got banned have tried to return in some way.
Or if they can't return they just lurk.






 GBAtemp


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2010)

Zarcon?


----------



## dice (Apr 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Zarcon?
> 
> He was around a few months ago.
> 
> ...



That's far from being the whole story.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 26, 2010)

What about WataruKun? Shiro786? All I remember about Wataru was that he tried looking like the uber hacker but he was a pile of dog shit to everyone. Treated people like fucking garbage.


----------



## Santee (Apr 26, 2010)

I rember that there was member who used to act really nooby and used to use a diffrent font than normal until the mods told him to stop.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 26, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> I rember that there was member who used to act really nooby and used to use a diffrent font than normal until the mods told him to stop.


You probably mean antonkan
Yeah, people were getting annoyed by him at start, but he stopped posting in Arial and he doesn't visit as often anymore (few times a month maybe)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 26, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> IchigoSJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we lost him, gained ifish


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

antonkan was a douchebag at first, I wanted him banned, but after a couple of months he became a really nice guy and I even accepted his friend request. I hope he starts visiting us more in the summer again.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 27, 2010)

Gratz overlord nadrian on 3333 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of different fonts/colours remember when urza used to post in purple?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> the real story of JPH: http://jph.gbatemp.net/b&.txt
> *it also explains what PuckTheJoker did.*
> power abuse bullshit had nothing to do with it.
> 
> As for other members, sllide broke the shoutbox (kudos to him) and WildDenim, kicked off the #gbatemp.net staff for power abuse (more like unbanning people who she thought didn't deserve to be banned).


Not really. Costello told me a whole lot more about PuckTheJoker than that irc log did.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 27, 2010)

wait, why didnt anyone mentioned Rockstar? Or is he a dupe of someone and the real rockstar has disappear?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2010)

Rockstar was unbanned by mthrnite from good behaviour on the IRC Channel.


----------



## Beats (Apr 27, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Was MuppetInvasion Nerdii?


Was MuppetInvasion banned?

If not, he's not Nerdii.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> wait, why didnt anyone mentioned Rockstar? Or is he a dupe of someone and the real rockstar has disappear?


if he's the guy who claimed he didn't have pictochat in his ds o.o

Rockstar was the guy who also said that he can run roms in his dsi, right? lol it might have been real-looking if he didn't show Guitar Hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





blah for some reason my english sucks today D:


----------

